# What would you do?? Cloudy Eye Problem/Dilemma



## jimgiven (Apr 24, 2008)

So here is my problem. I have 90gal tank in my office. I just bought a 10gal fry/hosp tank for my deskâ€¦.currently housing yellow lab fry, and my 4.5" Wild Yellow Baenschi Benga (sick coloringâ€¦.yellow with mottled black, some light blue banding). He has been getting beaten up lately because my 6" Aulonocara Stuartgranti (Hongi Is.)(blows away the profile pic), which is the dom male in the tank, has been unbearable. I pulled out the Baenschi yest and put into my 10gal because he had no peace and started to get cloudy eye. Here is my dilemma, do I treat with Melafix, or Maracyn and Maracyn-two? Next, since it is Friday, I would only be able to treat today, then next on Monday. OR should I just start on Monday? Big questions for you experts.

Incidentally, can I expect my Hongi Is peacock to always beat this guy up? If so, not sure which I would want to get rid of. Both beautiful. Thoughts?

Thanks much for your help.
Jim


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

How many peacocks in the tank total?

Are they all male?

You can usually expect added animosity between those who look similar to each other, but stock numbers can play a part in extra aggression as well.

I would do a large water change on the hospital tank today, and add the Melafix for the weekend. On Monday, I would start doing daily water changes on the tank, and continue the Melafix. If he stops eating or begins to act like something more is wrong, then you may need to go with antibiotics.


----------



## jimgiven (Apr 24, 2008)

With him makes three males, the other a Red Empress male and female breeding pair(think she is about to breed...aggression up in the tank past two days). I do however have other fish in the tank as well. A mix.

I did a 50% wc this morning on the hospital tank. How much melafix would you add for the weekend?? Think I may also add the antibiotic, as it seems he is just mouthing the food today.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

If I were you, I'd remove the female and see if that doesn't help aggression . . .


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

If you're going with antibiotics, no need for the Melafix. But most antibiotics advise daily usage, so not adding them over the weekend isn't such a good idea. If you do the Melafix for the weekend, just dose the tank according to how many gallons it is. (I believe it's 5 ml. per 10G, but check the bottle to make sure...I rarely use it.)

It sounds like your stock list may be at fault, but without knowing all the fish involved, it's hard to say. With those females in the tank of one species, it's going to cause problems, and you won't be able to trust the spawns to be pure, anyway, so there's really no point in having them.


----------



## jimgiven (Apr 24, 2008)

Think you might have the solution Holly....thx for the suggestion.

Cichlidaholic....I will go with the Melafix. If he is the same on Mon, then I will start the antibiotics.

Re the spawns...I do not take any of the Empress fry out....figure not pure. Rest of the fish got the last ones even with all the rock in the tank.

I just like watching the whole breeding process, but think taking the female out will be the solution. Will the males still color up as nice?

Thx for the advice....will keep you updated with my progress.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Male peacocks will normally colour up for other male peacocks, as long as it isn't a high stress tank. IMO, removing those girls will alleviate some of the stress in the tank.

Is there anything other than Yellow labs in the tank with the male peacocks? That's also something to take into consideration. Peacocks need relatively mellow tank mates to show their full potential.


----------



## jimgiven (Apr 24, 2008)

Aulonocara - Stuartgranti (Hongi Is.) - Steveni, or Usisya Flavescent Peacock
Aulonocara - Baenschi Benga- WILD 
Protomelas Taeniolatus (Namalenje) - "Red Empress", "hinderi" Breeding pr 
Labidochromis caeruleus - Yellow Lab pr 
Pseudotropheus Demasoni - Mozambique x3
Sciaenochromis fryeri (Cape Maclear) - Hap Ahli, Electric Blue Breeding pr

Chalinochromis - Neolamprologus Brichardi
Chalinochromis - Albino Neolamprologus Brichardi
Cyphotilapia Frontosa "Six Stripe" x3
Neolamprologus Leleupi "Orange" Breeding pr 
Brown Bristlenose Plecos x2

I will be taking the female Red Empress out....thx for the advice.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I think you are going to have alot more stocking changes to make.

How many brichardi? These guys can be wicked aggressive when they pair off.

And, the fronts may eat half the fish once they grow large enough.

Demasoni should be kept in much larger groups, minimum of 10. 3 will most likely become 1.

I don't think removing the females will solve much of anything, unfortunately.


----------



## jimgiven (Apr 24, 2008)

The Brichardi are two, only and not a breeding pair.

The fronts are very docile vs my other fish....i guess for now. They grow much slower than my others...only 3" now.

The Demasoni I have heard min 10, are full grown, but take no interest in each other. I understand this to be odd from all I have read.

I have given away 15 or so fish, as they mature vs flush.

Everyone stays out of way of the Aulonocara - Stuartgranti (Hongi Is.). I will have to bring a camera into work someday for you to see how nice he is.

This hobby has changed much from when I used to breed them 20yrs ago. Used to have 60 odd tanks then. Love having them in my office.


----------



## jimgiven (Apr 24, 2008)

Guess what....his eyes are clear today. Tho he is acting a bit slow today...just recovering? Ate a small amount of spiro, but not much more. Thoughts?

Jim


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

There may be a bacterial infection.

Eye problems are usually the result of one of 3 things...Poor water quality, aggression or bacterial infection.

It's hard to say without seeing the fish in person.

If he's eating, I'd say he's okay. But I don't think spirulina would be his favourite food choice! :lol:


----------



## jimgiven (Apr 24, 2008)

to be on the safe side, what would you dose with from here??

Jim


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I'd probably use some erythromycin or sulfa if I thought antibiotics were needed.


----------



## jimgiven (Apr 24, 2008)

How about API's - TC Tetracycline.....i have that on hand? Think I will dose just to be on the safe side. He now looks healthy ex being beaten up. Not really eating, so feel he must be a little sick.

Jim


----------



## jimgiven (Apr 24, 2008)

How about API's - TC Tetracycline.....i have that on hand? Think I will dose just to be on the safe side. He now looks healthy ex being beaten up. Not really eating, so feel he must be a little sick.

Jim


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Tetracycline should be fine, if it's just a mild infection.


----------



## jimgiven (Apr 24, 2008)

is Metro 1 and 2 stronger, better advised???


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Metro 1 and 2 or Maracyn?

I don't think you need to go with stronger meds, unless his condition worsens...


----------



## jimgiven (Apr 24, 2008)

Sorry, that is what I meant....thx for clarifying. Will go with your suggestion

Jim


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Just keep the water pristine and things should be fine...


----------



## jimgiven (Apr 24, 2008)

API calls for not doing water changes until after 2 doses....48 hrs, then another 2 doses, and final water change. Would you be doing daily changes vs what they suggest?

Jim


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

No, if they specify water change schedules then I adhere to those. If they don't, I do them daily right before adding meds.


----------



## jimgiven (Apr 24, 2008)

Update.....he is swimming around more today....actually ate some food today. Think the Tetracycline is working. Finish up the proscribed meds tomorrow. Only downside is it turns the tank water really RED.

Jim


----------



## jimgiven (Apr 24, 2008)

Update.....he is looking better. Moving more, and eating somewhat. Fins looking better too.

Thank you for your help.

Jim


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

That's great news, Jim! :thumb:


----------

